# Manxman.



## janathull (Aug 31, 2005)

For anyone who is interested its just been on the local news that the Manxman is to be scrapped and all memorabelia items are to be auctioned off, no word as to where or when.


----------



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

*Classic ferry is to be dismantled (BBC News)*

A classic ferry which transported passengers between Merseyside and the Isle of Man for more than 20 years is to be broken up and dismantled.

More from BBC News...


----------



## S. Toth (Jun 28, 2008)

terrible news, sadly we all expected that this would happen.


----------



## woodyj (Jul 5, 2007)

looking at the poor state of the hull i think put the girl out of her misery


----------



## woodyj (Jul 5, 2007)

looking at the poor state of the hull put the old girl out of her misery


----------



## S. Toth (Jun 28, 2008)

yes she was beat about, but was still alright till the looters came around looking for metal.


----------



## iwben (Aug 14, 2007)

blame the chinese refrigerator market for that one, driving up the value of scrap copper and brass, a chap i know had a drum of high voltage underground cable pinched from his yard, he was going to use it to put a new workshop in and had it stored in a padlocked container inside a compound with locks and cameras and the beggars still pinched it, poor old manxman didnt stand a chance against them. a real shame to see the old girl go


----------



## captain61 (Aug 14, 2009)

The Manxman was also a victim of brass and copper thieft, thieves cut a hole in her side to gain entry to the engine room


----------

